# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  DARPA prepares pandemic and profits - AbCellera

## Firestarter

In 2017, the US Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) launched the Pandemic Prevention Platform (P3) program to prepare for the coming pandemic. P3 aims to develop "rapid response" by producing "relevant numbers of doses" against any "infectious threat within 60 days of identification".


Of course the only way to get a treatment (like vaccines) approved and distributed to the gullible public "within 60 days" is by blowing up a "pandemic" to mythical proportions, in order to bypass proper medical trials, and then emergency approve the vaccine (without testing) anyway.

DARPA’s P3 program (that's really P4...), focuses on "_delivery of efficacious DNA- and RNA-encoded medical countermeasures against infectious disease_": https://www.darpa.mil/program/pandem...ntion-platform
(https://archive.is/hH72F)

----------


## Firestarter

DARPA's Dr. Jenkins explained that they wanted to rid themselves of those time-consuming costly medical trials that could save lives:



> We want to trim that timeline from two-to-five years down to 60 days. And people say that's impossible. You can't do it. Well, that's what we're here to do. We're meant to be pushing that scientific and technological bar to the point that we potentially can get there.


.
Jenkins adds that even if DARPA accomplishes this task in 90 to 120 days, it will still be revolutionary...
She forgot to mention that first a pandemic is needed to "accomplish this task"!

DARPA will not only focus on "bioreactor-grown antibodies", but to invest in technology to turn patients' own "bodies into bioreactors".
Dr. Carnahan explained that they plan to "extract the antibodies' genetic code", which they will then replicate (by a computer?) and inject into patients so their bodies produce new antibodies: 


> What's immunized in that case is the blueprint for the antibody, and then the cells take up the blueprint and they're able to produce the antibodies themselves.


.
This sounds very similar to Dr. Frankenstein or mRNA treatment (like the experimental COVID vaccines that were developed and emergency approved in "warp speed"): https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronav...agon-covid-19/

----------


## Firestarter

In November 2016, the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation funded the little known AbCellera with $645,000 to develop a test for tuberculosis.
AbCellera has also collaborated with GlaxoSmithKline, Pfizer, Novartis, Sanofi and Teva Pharmaceutical Industries.

In June 2020, the company announced it had begun "the world's first study" of a antibody treatment against COVID-19, Bamlanivimab, in collaboration with Eli Lilly and Company: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AbCellera


AbCellera's antibody was supposedly identified as part of DARPA's P3 program, in conjunction with the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) Vaccine Research Center (VRC).

Even though there is no evidence of the efficacy of Bamlanivimab, it was emergency approved in November by the FDA anyway. Making this a very profitable scam for all involved: https://www.darpa.mil/news-events/2020-11-10
(https://archive.is/hH72F)

----------


## Seffy

Interesting find... https://www.crunchbase.com/organizat...tor_financials 

Government of Canada and Bill gates initially invested in it... DCVC did a Series A in 2018, then Founders Fund, Thiel and other joined for a Series B in May 2020.

Smart move he did, although they likely know covid is a hoax, if bill " the devil's son" gates invested in a bio company, it means it's gonna skyrocket in value eventually.

----------


## Firestarter

> Government of Canada and Bill gates initially invested in it... DCVC did a Series A in 2018, then Founders Fund, Thiel and other joined for a Series B in May 2020.


It seems like they can't lose when they control everything!

DCVC is really Data Collective...
Maybe later (tomorrow?) more on the controversial GMO supporting corporation that effectively founded it.

----------


## Firestarter

When Donald Trump suddenly tested COVID-19 positive in October, I thought that it was a trick to get some cheap publicity as part of the Trump campaign. But Donald really helped to make Bamlanivimab, and with it AbCellera. into a great success.
Trump, Rudy Giuliani and former New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie were all treated for COVID-19 with monoclonal antibodies.

Two days after Eli Lilly admitted that its antibody treatment bamlanivimab was a flop, the US government is preparing to make it a blockbuster.


The U.S. (BARDA), part of the HHS Office of the Assistant Secretary for Preparedness and Response, collaborated with the DoD Joint Program Executive Office for Chemical, Biological, Radiological and Nuclear Defense to give a cool $375 million to Eli Lilly for bamlanivimab in November and December 2020, with a possible additional $812.5 million until the end of June 2021: https://endpts.com/eli-lilly-lines-u...a-niaid-trial/


Germany has also purchased the antibody-based Bamlanivimab by Eli Lilly (and AbCellera) and REGN-COV-2 by Regeneron Pharmaceuticals: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...t-donald-trump

----------


## Seffy

Thiel is stone cold legit... He's by far the most influential person that is against the one world state.

I kinda look up to him, I watched many speeches he did over the years... In early 2020, from the zero to one interview he did in NY, he said two times that the US should be the resistance to the one world state. He's a solid Libertarian and really believes in personal freedom, he's been saying the same thing for 15+ years... I think it was just an investment decision, and knowing that it would be a profitable bet. He made it in May 2020, 2 months after the lockdown hoax started, with gates as initial investor. It was a no-brainer in terms of returns on investment.

----------


## Firestarter

> Thiel is stone cold legit... He's by far the most influential person that is against the one world state.


That's not what I heard...
Peter Thiel isn't even "controlled opposition", he openly flaunts working for the NWO.

He has been a regular at Bilderberg and has been funding "scientific" vampirism, parabiosis, as all the rich are terrified of going to hell: Trump-backed-by-blood-consuming-Bilderberger#post6389450


Peter Thiel was also a major donor to Donald Trump’s campaign and, together with George Soros and Goldman Sachs, funded the Cadre investment firm of Donald Trump’s son-in-law Jared Kushner.
He was also a major early investor in the Facebook mind$#@! program.

See Donald Trump and Thiel, with a special (Masonic?) handshake.


The CIA’s venture capital arm In-Q-Tel was instrumental in founding Peter Thiel's Palantir surveillance tool
Palantir is also closely affiliated to the NSA and the UK Government Communications Headquarters (GCHQ) and US intelligence agencies: Lawfulpath.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3677#p3677

----------


## Firestarter

In December 2020, AbCellera Biologics Inc made a killing in its IPO, backed by the the infamous co-founder of both PayPal and Palantir and major Trump backer Peter Thiel, who is on AbCellera's board.

AbCellera received government support, with $30.6 million from the U.S. DARPA's Platform pandemic prevention program and 175.6 million Canadian dollar ($137.8 million) from the Canadian government: https://www.reuters.com/article/abce...-idUSL4N2IQ2Z2


AbCellera Biologics Inc said it expected to raise an impressive $391 million to $414 million in its U.S. initial public offering (IPO), planning to sell 23 million shares for $17 to $18 apiece.

Its seed investors include the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation and OrbiMed Advisors LLC.
The lead underwriters for the IPO were Credit Suisse, Stifel, Berenberg, SVB Leerink and BMO Capital Market: https://www.theguardian.pe.ca/busine...in-ipo-528249/


AbCellera’s overpriced shares initialy surged to $61 on the Nasdaq, to a market capitalization of a whopping $16.18 billion (after initially raising $483 million): https://www.news18.com/news/business...t-3169769.html

----------


## Seffy

That thread is started by a guy who seems obsessed in co signing Alex Jones and Luke Rudkowski... Those guys are controlled opposition, nothing in the thread you posted seems legit... But you're right, I feel sick right now typing this. https://bilderbergmeetings.org/backg...ring-committee 

Is there any hope for humanity? The only way to achieve some form of sanity back to society is to achieve economic success on wide spread scale. Is there any VC investor out there who's not controlled or part of the depopulation agenda?

----------


## Firestarter

> That thread is started by a guy who seems obsessed in co signing Alex Jones and Luke Rudkowski... Those guys are controlled opposition, nothing in the thread you posted seems legit... But you're right, I feel sick right now typing this.


If I understand correctly, @jmdrake is a lawyer...
Who understands better than you how the world turns.

I don't know how "obsessed" he is with Alex Jones or Luke Rudkowski.
I really can't stand Jones or his sidekick Paul Joseph Watson, but I've seen some Rudkowski videos that I found OK.

----------


## Firestarter

What is pay to play?!?
Peter Thiel funded Donald Trump and his son-in-law Kushner for a fraction of what he's earned from Donald's public praising of antibody treatment and awarding multimillion government contracts to the (worthless) AbCellera, which has blown up its share price...

The following gives an impression of how much money is at stake for Thiel and Co.
On 15 December 2020, AbCellera director Peter Thiel bought 3,048,500 shares AbCellera Biologics, reaching 10,179,880 shares, worth $203,597,600.
Making him a majority shareholder (40% of the company?).

AbCellera director, Michael R. Hayden, bought 270,000 (call?) options worth $89,100, getting 985,750 shares (including the options?), worth ???.
AbCellera Chief Operating Officer, Veronique Lecault, bought 23,000 AbCellera shares, getting 61,580 shares, worth $1,231,600.

Another AbCellera director, John S. Montalbano, bought a mere 25,000 AbCellera shares on 15 December worth $500,000.
Montalbano has already cashed in (?), with only 5,000 shares left.

The other people on AbCellera's board of directors.

Dr. Carl L.G. Hansen, CEO & Director (no shares?)
Dr. Ester Falconer, Chief Technology Officer
Tryn T. Stimart Esq., Chief Legal Officer
Andrew Booth, Chief Financial Officer

Tryn Stimart, Chief Legal Officer
John Hamer, Director
L.P. Bogue Zachary ("Bio"?, role?): https://wallmine.com/people/116335/john-s-montalbano
(https://archive.is/d2DTp)

----------


## Seffy

This is insane... I'm still shell shocked. I really looked up to him, I listened to many of his speeches from over the years, he's very rational and seemed like a genuine Libertarian out for the good of people. I have been reading since I read your post this morning, he seems to be a creation from the beginning.

Christian Angermayer, Elon Musk and Peter Thiel all seem to have been "groomed" then, if my few hours research seems right. It doesn't make sense. It feels like my whole life is a lie, I'm young but this is disturbing... The guy you actually looked up too, is a rabid eugenicist? His argument debate in 2012 with Schmidt from google was all a play? They have been together at bilderberg since 2007, Thiel has been on committee since 2010!

https://www.conspiracyarchive.com/20...-comes-of-age/ 

https://bilderbergmeetings.org/backg...ring-committee

He worked at Sullivan and Cromwell then "quit" after 7 months, from my understanding, that firm is a cesspool for the deep state... His 1996 debate is from the Heritage foundation, well known one world government "think tank"... I'm mind blown right now. He seems like they created him since high school, like Pompeo, but his role was tech, pompeo was government.

I noticed, only the trans humanism advocates of the paypal crew succeeded after they sold it to ebay, the rest just faded way. I knew he was into the blood thing because he was afraid of dying, and that trans human $#@! is weird but I'd never guess he was with the eugenics and one world government just based on that. But after reviewing everything, you're absolutely right.

Is there any hope, are there actually any legit VC investor or investment fund that aren't insane and linked to this massive cesspool? If someone creates new companies or new technology, where can you go?

----------


## jmdrake

> That thread is started by a guy who seems obsessed in co signing Alex Jones and Luke Rudkowski... Those guys are controlled opposition, nothing in the thread you posted seems legit... But you're right, I feel sick right now typing this. https://bilderbergmeetings.org/backg...ring-committee 
> 
> Is there any hope for humanity? The only way to achieve some form of sanity back to society is to achieve economic success on wide spread scale. Is there any VC investor out there who's not controlled or part of the depopulation agenda?


Ummmmm.....you really have no idea what you are talking about.  Alex Jones BACKED Peter Thiel because Peter Thiel backed Donald Trump.  I agree that Alex Jones is controlled oppostion.  So is Peter Thiel.  So is Donald Trump.  Alex Jones actually fell out with his former friend Webster Tarpley over Peter Thiel.  You should also know that it was Peter Thiel who funded Facebook using CIA money.

https://stpaulresearch.com/2018/03/2...a-connections/

Peter Thiel is on the board of Facebook.  And yes, Peter Thiel did "attack" Google, but the fact is that Facebook and Google and Twitter have been colluding to silence alternatvie political voices.

One you will realize your "white hat / black hat" world doesn't exist.  There's just a whole lot of grey.  Thank you  @Firestarter for the alert.

One more thing.  *I started that thread you referenced to MOCK Alex Jones!*  I quit being an AJ fan once he started being a 100% Trump Humper.  I dont hate Trump but I can't stand Trump sychophants.  I used Alex Jones language to point out the hypocrisy of how AJ was turning a blind eye to something that Peter Thiel did that if George Soros had done the same thing AJ would have been all over it.

----------


## devil21

OWS coordinator Matt Hepburn is ex-DARPA.  But probably like the CIA and US Marines, there's no such thing as an "ex" member.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ings-MUST-READ




> In addition, Moncef Slaoui and OWS’s vaccine coordinator, Matt Hepburn, formerly a program manager at the Pentagon’s controversial Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA)



(the write-up in that thread is worth revisiting now 5 months later since the shots are being rolled out.  is everyone accepting one actually being actively tracked and monitored by MS and Oracle as the write-up claims?)

----------


## Firestarter

AbCellera isn't just a small fraud, but the Vancouver company was valued at almost $16 billion after its IPO: https://www.newventuresbc.com/2020/1...d-biotech-ipo/


AbCellera is a spin-off of the University of British Columbia (UBC) in British colony Canada.

AbCellera's IPO made AbCellera CEO Dr. Carl L.G. Hansen (who was a professor at the UBC) a multibillionaire, with a 23% stake in the company, 61,827,830 shares worth more than $3.6 billion.

AbCellera's second-largest shareholder is board member John Edward Hamer, whose 29,114,300 AbCellera shares are worth more than $1.7 billion.
Hamer is also a partner of the San Francisco–based venture capital firm DCVC Bio (a.k.a. Data Collective).

That's considerably more than Peter Thiel, whose 11,965,493 AbCellera shares are worth a little over $700 million:https://www.straight.com/finance/for...ng-spectacular
(https://archive.is/TLAz7)


Several AbCellera funding rounds have been led by hedge fund Orbimed Advisors, founded in 2011 and based in New York.
Orbimed has only 23 (or 26) clients, with an impressive $14,910,510,000 ($14.9 billion) assets under management (in November 2020).
Orbimed also advises several private funds, 4 hedge funds, 11 other private funds, and 1 private equity fund. 

I could find no information on who Orbimed's very wealthy clients are. Maybe their clients (with average investments of more than $500 million!) use this scheme to make "secret" investments (Bill Gates, European or Saudi royals?):https://wallmine.com/adviser/247499/...d-advisors-llc
(http://web.archive.org/web/202103081...d-advisors-llc)


Besides Orbimed, also DCVC Bio (a.k.a. Data Collective) was involved in raising funds for AbCellera:https://www.reuters.com/article/us-a...-idUSKBN23316J

AbCellera director John Edward Hamer was also a partner  of DCVC Bio.
DCVC Bio was founded by several executives of the Monsanto Growth Ventures, of the notorious Monsanto.


So in a way Monsanto made AbCellera into a huge success:https://www.packard.org/what-we-fund.../hamer-john-e/

----------


## Firestarter

The same US army that has funded mRNA vaccines, has also been burning highly toxic synthetic chemicals near cities, farms and waterways from 2016 to 2020.
Now this could cause respiratory diseases, which could be labelled as "aggravated Covid-19 infections", while these toxins also cause cancer, developmental disorders, immune dysfunction, and infertility.

These toxins were called Aqueous Film Forming Foam (AFFF), and are now called per- and poly- fluorinated compounds (PFAS). It is known that these "virtually indestructible" chemicals aren't destroyed by fire, so obviously this is an experiment releasing toxins on the human herd.
In December 2016, the Armed Forces identified 393 sites of AFFF contamination in the US, including 126 sites where PFAS was found in public drinking water.

So they continued "burning" these toxins (releasing them into the atmosphere) at the Norlite incinerator in New York, Heritage WTI incinerator in Ohio, Reynolds Metals incinerator in Arkansas, and Clean Harbors incinerator in Arkansas: https://www.theguardian.com/commenti...cals-us-states

----------


## Firestarter

I believe that most of what he says is science fiction, but it sure is creepy, especially when you consider that mRNA vaccines are now used in the biggest human experiment in history.

The army employee explains that they have discovered the gene that decides that people become fanatic, religious extremists (or thoughtcriminals?).
He goes on to explain that they can modify human behaviour, cure religious extremists, using viruses or vaccines!




And in a strange twist these experimental mRNA vaccines had first been developed as brain vaccines (for cancer), genetically "fixing" the brain of what exactly?
In a 2017 TED talk, Dr. Tal Zaks, the chief medical officer at Moderna Inc., explained how the company’s mRNA cancer vaccine supposedly works. Of course they don't really believe that this will make anybody "healthier", but they really want to "hack" and reprogram the human body, or as Zaks explained “_We are actually hacking the software of life_”.
Personalised-cancer-vaccines

----------


## Firestarter

Philip Zelikow, who was once leading the "investigation" of the 9/11 Commission, will now lead the "investigation" of the Covid Commission.
https://www.bitchute.com/video/iew3DIBAOLM/

----------


## Firestarter

After "stealing" the election, President Joe Biden has also blatantly taken Donald's plan to create a “new biomedical research agency” health DARPA (modeled after the US military’s Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency) for his own. Biden started promoting this idea during his campaign in June 2019 to research "treatments" for cancer and Alzheimer’s, ARPA-H.

In 2019, the same foundation and individuals now backing Biden’s ARPA-H had preciously lobbied then president Donald to create “HARPA”. At the time, the plan was to stop mass shootings before they happen through monitoring Americans for “neuropsychiatric” warning signs.
This suggests that the real intention has nothing to do with "health care", but everything with the surveillance state.

Big tech companies like Amazon, Palantir, and Google will be involved in ARPA-H’s privacy violating activities. In particular, Google will have a major role in this new agency due to its long-standing ties to the CIA and Biden’s top science adviser, Eric Lander.
The military is currently developing COVID-19–related mandatory biometric "wearables" to monitor health (I thought the plan was to implant chips under the skin).

This new health agency, to be called ARPA-H or HARPA, will raise the the National Institutes of Health (NIH) budget to over $51 billion. ARPA-H will not allow these projects to meet "scientific" standards, like peer review, but instead the program managers would make all decisions.
This is really the "end of science as we know it": https://unlimitedhangout.com/2021/05...-dictatorship/

----------


## Firestarter

> The army employee explains that they have discovered the gene that decides that people become fanatic, religious extremists (or thoughtcriminals?).
> He goes on to explain that they can modify human behaviour, cure religious extremists, using viruses or vaccines!


The following video uploaded in October 2019 features a 1 hour talk by James Giordano at the Modern War Institute at West Point, where he explains to the present cadets and scholars how advancements in neuroscience and neurotechnology will make the future of war, a direct war on the brain. This event was hosted by the Modern War Institute at West Point.




First you must be able to "_Access the brain, which can then be Assessed to be better understood for the final step, Affect_".



The "delivery systems" to "_access the brain_" are divided into two main categories:Hard[ware] to "_physically compromise the brain_" including "_neurotechnology_", and soft[ware] for "_psychological tactics (information warfare)_".

----------

